# MIRROLURES OR CORKYS again......



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok I know this is repetitive and probably stupid but I have just about every style and color of mirrolures( raided my dads tackle box) but no corkys. Is the catch 5 series/ catch 2000/ 51 mr as productive as the infamous corky? Can i get the same work done with these instead of going out to Mr. browns house and spending more money? I know mirrolures are very popular, but it seems that the corky does something that mirrolures don't. Is the corky preferable because of its SUPER low drop/ suspending ability, or is it for another reason. Does the catch 2000 and 51 mr not do the same thing? At 5 bucks a peice, I do not want to lose mirrolures like soft plastics.... Is there any way around this..? Sorry for all of the silly questions, but I am new to suspending/ sinking baits. Soft plastics and spoons usually do it for me, but think about a big speck smashing one of these slow baits makes my heart race. The only trout I have caught on a mirrolure was at seawolf park on a 51m in Hot Pink... near the rocks. I want to catch some better trout since I do not eat them, I am tired of the dinks! Thanks all once again.....If you are ever in houston and need a good deal on some antiques or want to talk fishing drop by reeves on farview and taft street near downtown..!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My .02 ,, Go see Mr. Brown,, I like the devil myself. Work it slloowww,twitch.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Well darnit, the traffic is just so darn bad on 59! Oh well next time I drift on out to fishing tackle unlimited, Ill give Mr. Brown a call.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Bluewave86,
I used to have my art studio on Taft at Avondale in the 1970's.

Most of the really big trout I've caught have been on plastics, and I hate jig fishing.
Second place goes to topwaters.
Third to 51MR's.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Kenny- we have the building on the corner of farview and taft- My dad has owned the store since the late seventies. What was it when you worked over in that area? I think it used to be a post office or grocery store or somthing like that- maybe a drug store ALONG time ago.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Beats me, that was a ways back. My studio was above an exclusive hair salon and the rich ladies would come up to my studio and I'd "entertain' them until their appointment.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

doesnt sound half bad!


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*gotta get the corkys...*

although, I have been using the storm knock offs for some time now, and i really like them


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I grew up on the mirrorlures 51m series and shifty shiners......I'll never give up on em...bought my first corky last year and tied it on........caught one trout.....said to myself ......nah....put my old m28 back on....yippeee......


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

While both lures work, I believe the Corky's offer advantages. Doesn't make a difference in what you use if you haven't located the fish.

Charles


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

My guess is that we could emulate the slow drop effect of the corky ( or any other similar lure ) by adding double sided tape and a spot or two of foam to slow the fall. I really don't know how this will work... but I want to experiment. 

I now have two nearly full tackle boxes and I really don't want to buy MORE lures, just use the ones I have more effectively. I have some Corkys and I have some Mirrolures. Maybe it is time to throw them both, side by side, into my spa and see what the sink rate is... Thoughts anyone? RichG Tx


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Good idea richg99(spa). The Catch 2000 will probably be your slowest sinker. Last year I had an aquarium and had tried about 10 differnet lures at the same time. The catch 5 wasn't out yet. It's preference to me. Big fish come from both Mirrolures and the Corkies. Corkies can be modified to fit the situation tho. Take some stainless nails with you and practice with tweaking the lure. Go to the website to get more directions.


----------



## Flounder Bed (Feb 1, 2005)

Buy some top water lures, some great big ones! then drive to the texas city levie around dollar point and start throwing that top water untill your arm is about to fall off and eventually your gonna catch a big ole trout. Corkys are fine up in tight coves in certain conditions early and late, but I think your gonna like fishing that top water alott more once you have had a few BLOW UPS! and hook ups....

<((((><


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

""throwing that top water untill your arm is about to fall off and eventually your gonna catch a big ole trout. (snip) I think you're gonna like fishing that top water a lot more once you have had a few BLOW UPS! and hook ups....""

No doubt about it...topwaters are a LOT of fun. However, since my time on the water ( and on this good earth ) is imited...sometimes I need a little quicker results.... thanks, though, for the memories! 
RichG TX


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Each situation needs to be evaluated and the appropriate lure used. When you are talking about two great lures you cannot say one is best, they are different lures that work and catch fish diffenently. An accomplished angler knows how to effectively use all the lures available and can evaluate situations to determine which is likely best to throw. I say likely because even to the most experienced, it is still just an educated guess.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

My rule of thumb ... kinda ... is that I tend to throw 51MR's if the water temps are above 55 degrees. I've caught a ton of big fish on 'em and have confidence in how to work them properly (there IS a certain technique). Also, water depth matters. Under 2' depth I don't use them - I'll throw a Corky instead. I really like the Corky Devil & Fat Boy in colder water, although I've come to use the Devil year round. There are 'trade' secrets in how to use the Devil that I think I'll keep to myself, lol.


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

Pretty Simple here. Use a topwater to locate em. Feeding Trout will rise to a topwater. Then give em the next speedy presentation, ala Mirrolure 51, then move to the Catch 5, then the Catch 2000. What you have done is given them everything they are looking for. 

But like fishsmart says, You gotta find em first. 

For me, I am using hte storm corky knockoffs. HAd some successes, and plenty of failures. Take a drop of super glue and nail those eyes down as soon as you get it out of the package.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Storm Corky knockoffs*



harv418 said:


> For me, I am using hte storm corky knockoffs. HAd some successes, and plenty of failures. Take a drop of super glue and nail those eyes down as soon as you get it out of the package.


What do you mean by nailing the eyes down? I am missing your point. Thanks.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Corky's*

I like the Corky's the best. They are a little more expensive and harder to get than the knock-offs, but they are worth it. I have had the Producer's baits virtually fall to pieces after a fish or two and the Storm baits (although I have not used them too much yet) are harder to manipulate (bend). 
I like the Corky because they are durable, don't fade or bleed over time, you can bend the tail to change the darting action (deep/shallow/sideways), have a good sink rate, and are soft (I think a fish will hold it a second longer, allowing a better chance to set the hook when fishing it slow and feeling for a soft pickup).
I also have caught more fish on the Corky than Mirrolures/etc., thus have more confidence in them - a very important point.
The only time I might be more inclined to throw a Mirrolure 51 or catch 2000 is in really clean water. I do not know why, but I have had a little better luck with mirrolures than corkys in very clean water.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Its all in what you have confidence in too, transport I think what he is saying is the eyes fall off not too long after you start chunking....superglue them so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Chattertube*

Another very good slow suspending bait is the Chattertube...As far as the Corky versus Mirrolure..use what you have confidence in...as in any lure..

Also...another good lure with similar characteristics of the Corky is the Tidal Surge Crazy Croaker...

And all of the above mentioned lures with the exception of the Mirrolure are made righ here in the Houston area...says something


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

So, I guess the goal here should be to develop confidence in all of the proven lures on the market. Corky's, Mirrolures (or whatever brand swimming bait you prefer), jigs, topwater. Get those 4 down and you are good to go in almost all situations.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow lots of reading material, thanks guys.. I have some corky knock -offs i guess I will just get used to throwing all of the above! I think you guys are right about they are different lures for different situations. Thank again.


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

Transport, the ones I have used, Storms and Tsunamis, The eyes tend to come off after a fish hits it or you hang it on a piece of shell. Super glue the backs of the eyes on. It will allow you to fish the bait longer.


----------

